# Anyone else get nervous before their CPR cert?



## FR Wrath (Jan 6, 2009)

I know it's easy and I know a bunch of folks who have cleared it, but for some reason I just can't shake the nerves. I start EMT-B classes on Jan. 19th, and I just have this fear of shaking a dummy and screaming "are you ok" at a lifeless being! Any suggestions?


----------



## Jon (Jan 6, 2009)

As an instructor... it takes true effort to fail a CPR class.

Just think... if you do nothing, they are DEAD. If you do CPR correctly, they may or may not have a slim chance of living... you can't make DEAD any worse.

In short... don't let it get you stressed out. Everyone I know needs to recert CPR every 2 years (or sooner)... it becomes a joke... because I do CPR on a monthly basis (+/-) on REAL people.


----------



## FR Wrath (Jan 6, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks Jon.


----------



## firecoins (Jan 7, 2009)

Jon said:


> you can't make DEAD any worse.



I can make dead worse.  Its a gift.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 7, 2009)

One cannot fail CPR, they are "recycled or rehab" until one passes. 

R/r911


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 7, 2009)

FR Wrath said:


> I know it's easy and I know a bunch of folks who have cleared it, but for some reason I just can't shake the nerves. I start EMT-B classes on Jan. 19th, and I just have this fear of shaking a dummy and screaming "are you ok" at a lifeless being! Any suggestions?



You will get over this discomfort in EMT class for sure. We are very good at yelling at lifeless dummies. Of course we get lots of practice on this communicating with our co-workers


----------



## 41 Duck (Jan 7, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You will get over this discomfort in EMT class for sure. We are very good at yelling at lifeless dummies. Of course we get lots of practice on this communicating with our co-workers



WINNER!


Later!

--Coop


----------



## mycrofft (Jan 8, 2009)

*Bossycow!!*

Did you like the new SAM splint I brought to work yesterday?
I always get stage fright before CP recert because I've been  treated to some prize bozos in the past. However they want you to pass so relax.


----------



## FR Wrath (Jan 9, 2009)

Well, thanks for all the kind words. I passed it yesterday with 100% in all areas! Now looking forward to the actual EMT-B course!


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 9, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> Did you like the new SAM splint I brought to work yesterday?



What? I have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 9, 2009)

FR Wrath said:


> Well, thanks for all the kind words. I passed it yesterday with 100% in all areas! Now looking forward to the actual EMT-B course!



For me the first day of class was even more CPR.  So yah after getting my CPR card about two weeks before class I got to do 4 more hours of CPR just so I could get it checked off for my Basic class.  And I hear that there will be more to come in the future.  


HELLO PLASTIC DUMMIE!!!


----------



## FR Wrath (Jan 9, 2009)

We had a friggin' busted dummy. Apparently someone put a small hole in the "lung" so we couldn't see the chest rise. Instructor let it go, since apparently it had been busted for a while. Louisiana EMS. Gotta love 'em!


----------



## pumper12fireman (Jan 10, 2009)

I do, for some strange reason get nervous before CPR check-off. Even in ACLS I was nervous to do our BLS CPR check-off. It's silly to be nervous, after awhile it becomes very, very mundane and routine. So, you're not alone.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 10, 2009)

FR Wrath said:


> Well, thanks for all the kind words. I passed it yesterday with 100% in all areas! Now looking forward to the actual EMT-B course!




Where you will do it all over again.


----------



## Skirts (Jan 10, 2009)

BossyCow said:


> You will get over this discomfort in EMT class for sure. We are very good at yelling at lifeless dummies. Of course we get lots of practice on this communicating with our co-workers


What's scary is when the lifeless dummy yells back at you.  We had dummy that had a BP, pulse, etc, and it also talked.  The first time we used it our instructor didn't tell us about the talking so we all jumped about ten feet in the air when it started to scream at me because I didn't ask it's permision to take a BP.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 10, 2009)

Skirts said:


> What's scary is when the lifeless dummy yells back at you.  We had dummy that had a BP, pulse, etc, and it also talked.  The first time we used it our instructor didn't tell us about the talking so we all jumped about ten feet in the air when it started to scream at me because I didn't ask it's permision to take a BP.



It's creepier in real life. I had an obviously 'dead' pt. Been outside for at least 24 hours, 86 year old male with an alphabet soup of pre-existing conditions, found supine, cold, hands stiff in front of his chest with mild lividity. I took a pulse as a formality, we all knew he was dead.  But he wasn't. Guy swallowed then opened his eyes when I touched him... creepiest call I've ever, ever, ever been on. He had a core temp of 86 but survived. Lived for about another year after the event.


----------



## Elliot (Jan 10, 2009)

the only way to overcome your fear is to attack it!!!   
after a few times, it will be another day in the playground!!


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 10, 2009)

No, the absolute creepiest thing to me are the triage scenarios. It's weird and embarrassing whether you're the patient or the EMT.


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 10, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> No, the absolute creepiest thing to me are the triage scenarios. It's weird and embarrassing whether you're the patient or the EMT.



Triage scenarios in CPR?   'Splain to me, Lucy! :wacko:


----------



## jochi1543 (Jan 10, 2009)

Laur68EMT said:


> Triage scenarios in CPR?   'Splain to me, Lucy! :wacko:



Not CPR, but EMT. I was just talking in general about the thing I dislike the most in my EMS education so far.


I don't mind being the dead patient or the psych patient, though. The first one allows me to do nothing and the second means I can run around the classroom screaming, sucking my thumb, and pretending to be riding a unicorn.h34r::wacko:


----------



## Laur68EMT (Jan 12, 2009)

hahaha - Class with you must be a hoot!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jan 12, 2009)

I havent had good history with CPR dummies---

In CPR class, when I picked one up to do FBAO, the head snapped off the body and I was stuck there holding the head.


When in EMT class, again with FBAO on an infant, the head flew off during back blows.



I feel bad for my future FBAO pts.


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 12, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Not CPR, but EMT. I was just talking in general about the thing I dislike the most in my EMS education so far.
> 
> 
> I don't mind being the dead patient or the psych patient, though. The first one allows me to do nothing and the second means I can run around the classroom screaming, sucking my thumb, and pretending to be riding a unicorn.h34r::wacko:



We did a drill one time on restraints. Unknown to the rest of the class, I told my shortest, feistiest firefighter that I'd pay him $20 bucks if he could prevent them from restraining him.... it was a fun class and no one got seriously hurt... much....


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jan 12, 2009)

It's easy to get nervous but just remember that thousands of people go through thee same thing. You feel like an idiot, but no one in class can hold it against you since they themselves have to do it as well.


----------



## MAC4NH (Jan 12, 2009)

Ridryder911 said:


> One cannot fail CPR, they are "recycled or rehab" until one passes.
> 
> R/r911



Other than that, just remember A-B-C.  Do the big things right and in the right order and the little things should take care of themselves.


----------



## EMTCop86 (Jan 13, 2009)

Lol we get to yell at simulator dummies now, first class to use them, not sure if they talk back though...They should considering they were 30,000 plus each.


----------



## Labareda (Jan 17, 2009)

I was nervous when I got my certification.
Well to be honest i wasnt, its really very simple, and I'm shy but I still yelled at the dummy as if my life depended on it. Guess that at the moment of the exam our adrenalin levels increase and we forget that all the "acting" is extremely embarassing


----------



## FR Wrath (Jan 28, 2009)

Well I did pass it, and I'm in my 2nd week of EMT-B class now. I must say that this is the absolute most interesting class I have ever taken. We've just gone over the combi-tube and patient assessment. We have a full day for skills studies tomorrow, so should be interesting. I love this forum.^_^


----------

